
Show HN: Bitcharge – The easiest way to accept multiple crypto for freelancers - itsyogesh
https://bitcharge.co?ref=hackernews
======
itsyogesh
Hi everyone,

I recently created something called Bitcharge, an easy way for freelancers,
businesses and just regular people to accept crypto payments in multiple
cryptocurrencies. All you have to do is create your profile, get a link and
share it with the world. As an example you can take a look at my profile.
([https://bitcharge.co/yogesh](https://bitcharge.co/yogesh))

The idea came from a personal frustration I had while I was working as
freelancer in the crypto space. It was getting difficult to manage all the
addresses I had to send for client payments and making sure there aren't any
typos and also verify if the addresses are active.

At the cusp of it, it's nothing more than a url that you can use to share your
crypto addresses with the world with a single link.

I would love to hear your thoughts, and I am more than happy to answers any
questions you have about the product or anything else.

